# Connect Laptop to Workgroup?



## Artoonie (Sep 2, 2006)

On my laptop, I can connect to the internet, and I've set up the home/network whatever thing, but I can't see any workgroup computers or shared folders. When I click "view workgroup computers," I get a message saying "You dont have permission, contact network admin." From other computers on the network, I can see the laptop, but when I double-click, it gives the same message.

Sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find it though.


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 2, 2006)

Run the wizard from my network places.


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 2, 2006)

I did that.
Does it have anything to do with wirelessness? Like, do i need to set up a wireless connection wizard on the lan computers?


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 2, 2006)

No, just make sure they are all in the same workgroup. Right click my computer select properties.  Under the computer name tab you can check/change the workgroup.


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 2, 2006)

They're all under the same workgroup. I can see this computer from my desktop, but can't see my desktop from here.


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 2, 2006)

Do you have the speciifc folder shared?


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 3, 2006)

I can't see workgroup at all. When I click on the name of my laptop from my desktop, it gives an error message. When I click "view workgroup computers" on my laptop, it takes a  while, then gives me the same error message. From my desktop, I can double click on the desktop itself and my brothers computer from _view workgroup computers_. Screenshot?


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 3, 2006)

That link is to your router....

Fomr that window click view workgroup computers, them all computers or Microsoft windows netowrks. Then it will list all the workgroups listed on your network.

Or you could type in the URL bar of IE the computername like this  //computername  or //local ip (//192.168.2.2)


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 3, 2006)

Hehe, sorry for the confusion. That window is My Network Places, I just got lazy on paint and didnt crop. The pop-up comes up when I click "view workgroup computers" and the background doesn't change. Typing //local IP in Internet Explorer takes me to the msn search page, and doing it in windows explorer does the same.


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 3, 2006)

So any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## wells (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you using any anti-virus software or firewalls?


----------



## Artoonie (Sep 6, 2006)

okay, disabling Norton Anti-virus/firewall stuff worked the first time, but now even if i disable it, i cant see workgroup computers. ahh.

Edit: ran network setup wizard with norton disabled; works now. thank you VERY much.


----------

